# tren dose higher than test



## .!. (Jan 21, 2016)

in all my years of taking aas. I have always always always kept my test high and added everything else with it at a lower dose. for example I am currently on 800mgs of test 600mgs of deca and 50mgs of tbol a day. I have recently seen many ppl use about 800mgs of tren and only 200mgs of test. is this method really that good? those who have tried this what was the theory behind it and how did it work out for you


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jan 21, 2016)

Great question brother... I myself  gonna add 200 mgs of tren to my current cycle as well... 5.0 mgs of test c a week...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 21, 2016)

Ive tried it and didnt like it..It made me feel like shit..I prefer high test ..Ive heard reasons people use higher tren lower test to "make the tren do the work" ..or it makes for less sides...or its better for fat loss and a leaner look..


----------



## snake (Jan 21, 2016)

Tren is the devil in liquid form; stay away from it.


----------



## anewguy (Jan 21, 2016)

I have only ever run my test higher than my tren.  I am only in my second tren cycle though.


----------



## monster-ish (Jan 21, 2016)

Works for me. Currently running 800mg tren and 250mg test a week


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 21, 2016)

What if you ran test and tren both at a low dose like 300mg per week?  Any benefit to doing that.  I've heard tren at a low dose is good for cutting and less sides.  Would it still enhance muscle growth?


----------



## monster-ish (Jan 21, 2016)

Yes you would still see great results


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 22, 2016)

But not as good as running the test at say 500 or 600 right?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 22, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> But not as good as running the test at say 500 or 600 right?



I think it's highly individual. Just gotta try it out. Pob says 200/400 is excellent for him. Maybe 300/300 will be better for you.


----------



## bvs (Jan 22, 2016)

I ran 250 test 350 tren and loved the growth and look it gave me


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 22, 2016)

As mentioned, its highly individualized. I find 400 Test / 400 Tren works well for me. Minimal sides - some night sweats but nothing unmanageable - and lean gains in the gym (assumes diet is sorted of course; you can't out-train or out-gear a pathetic diet).


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 22, 2016)

Sounds good, I may try 200 tren e with 400 test e for my next cycle to cut with some var and T-3.


----------



## Rushhour (Jan 27, 2016)

I usually run higher dose of test than tren,it works well for me.


----------



## .!. (Jan 27, 2016)

i will give this ago. I will do 300mgs of test and 800 mgs of tren enan.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 27, 2016)

800 mgs of tren e?  That's a crazy dose newbie!!!  Nice member name too. .!.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 27, 2016)

what was the highest dose of tren u have taken in the past?


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 27, 2016)

600 tren e with 600 test e.  I had very bad sides, sweating 24/7, lethargic-cardio sucked, winded, etc.  I said I'd never do it again but now I'm cutting and a good pal here recommended a low dose of 200-300 per week, with some test e of course, and some var, maybe winney at the end.  I'm around 18% bf right now.  Dropped 26lbs and trying to get that 6 pack abs.  I want to drop down 10lbs more now.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 29, 2016)

I've done like 800mg tren with lower test, jesus christ the night sweats and insomnia

I like to just keep test/tren the same

Nowadays I'm only doing like ~400 tne/400 tren base though


----------



## .!. (Feb 9, 2016)

definately not new to the game but just have never ran tren way higher than test before. most tren ive ever done in the past was 1g a week of tren enan and 600mgs of tren ace. yesterday i started thew new experiment of mine. im gonna run 800mgs of tren enan along with 300mgs of test cyp. never know what works until you try it for yourself


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 9, 2016)

.!. said:


> definately not new to the game but just have never ran tren way higher than test before. most tren ive ever done in the past was 1g a week of tren enan and 600mgs of tren ace. yesterday i started thew new experiment of mine. im gonna run 800mgs of tren enan along with 300mgs of test cyp. never know what works until you try it for yourself


1.6g of tren?? Holy...


----------



## Massacre (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm curious to hear about your results. I like you have always ran test higher than anything else and recently on this board is when I discovered those who practice running teen higher than test.


----------



## Azog (Feb 9, 2016)

.!. said:


> definately not new to the game but just have never ran tren way higher than test before. most tren ive ever done in the past was 1g a week of tren enan and 600mgs of tren ace. yesterday i started thew new experiment of mine. im gonna run 800mgs of tren enan along with 300mgs of test cyp. never know what works until you try it for yourself



1.6g of tren? Seriously? You better look and lift like Ronnie ****ing Coleman.


----------



## Massacre (Feb 9, 2016)

Azog said:


> 1.6g of tren? Seriously? You better look and lift like Ronnie ****ing Coleman.



That's an understatement. More like you better look like Ronnie Coleman is your bitch.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 9, 2016)

.!. said:


> definately not new to the game but just have never ran tren way higher than test before. most tren ive ever done in the past was 1g a week of tren enan and 600mgs of tren ace. yesterday i started thew new experiment of mine. im gonna run 800mgs of tren enan along with 300mgs of test cyp. never know what works until you try it for yourself



This just sounds wreckless. Post up some stats - height, weight, BF%, diet, etc.


----------



## .!. (Feb 10, 2016)

no not at once. i meant the most ive taken of tren enan at once was 1g. of ace when i did it was 600mgs...again NOT together.


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 10, 2016)

I tried seeing the "max" tren I could take.  I was up around 800mg and I had to stop.  I then cycled back down to what I typically run--500 or so (sometimes higher) test, and 400 tren.  Gets great results, sides are minimal, and it isn't as hard on the wallet.


----------



## .!. (Feb 11, 2016)

how did you know that was your 'limit' at 800? what was it that made you say ok 800 is high enough


----------



## hiletron (Mar 4, 2016)

i lol'd lololololol


----------



## TwinPeaks (Mar 10, 2016)

Hmmm... 
I love running them 50% trenover / 50 % test.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 10, 2016)

TwinPeaks said:


> Hmmm...
> I love running them 50% trenover / 50 % test.


Why haven't you posted an intro thread


----------



## anewguy (Mar 10, 2016)

TwinPeaks said:


> Hmmm...
> I love running them 50% trenover / 50 % test.



I don't understand this.  So you just take half of both?


----------

